# The Cat Thread



## soliloquy (Nov 29, 2010)

i love cats! though i'm allergic to em 
so post your cats.

i want a ragdoll! just look at it!


or even a himalayan cat. so fluffy!!!


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## Sofos (Nov 29, 2010)

<-- has feeling this will turn into a lolcats thread. lol


----------



## soliloquy (Nov 29, 2010)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> <-- has feeling this will turn into a lolcats thread. lol



fine by me! haven't seen lolcats in quiet sometime


@Demoniac: what kinda cat is that? and how old?


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 29, 2010)

They're both just "cats"  No particular breed.

The silver tabby is nearly 3 years old, and the tortoiseshell is just over 2


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm sensing an awesome thread in the making...


----------



## JamesM (Nov 29, 2010)

Micro Pig > Cat


----------



## sk3ks1s (Nov 29, 2010)

How has this thread not existed before?!?!

Here's Roscoe.
He'll be 6 on Valentine's Day.

Here he is with his new pickups...





Lyin' on his back like a retard...





Loungin' like people does...





Showin' off his sandpaper tongue...


----------



## clouds (Nov 30, 2010)

Cute thread is cute . I wish I had a cat to show off 

By the way sk3ks1s, from what place was it that you bought those pups? That looks like a lot of freebies to me .


----------



## Uncle Remus (Nov 30, 2010)

Sorry, poor quality but here are mine when they were kittens


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 30, 2010)

The above post was so cute that my face melted.


----------



## sk3ks1s (Nov 30, 2010)

clouds said:


> By the way sk3ks1s, from what place was it that you bought those pups? That looks like a lot of freebies to me .


 
banjomikez



on eBay.
Sick prices too.


----------



## synrgy (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a Ninja Kitteh. His name is Baku. He is the best cat EVER. This is the official moment on ss.org where I turn into the proud parent showing everyone a wallet full of kid pictures. 

Here he is inspecting and approving one of my guitars:





And being a lazy Ninja:





More laziness:





Watching snow fall last winter:





Being handsome:





Finally, I snapped a video of us scrapping when he was still pretty young. This is a few years old now, but we still do this just about every day, usually more than once a day:



He greets me at the door every time I come home, just like a dog. He plays fetch, just like a dog. He 'talks' to me almost constantly and is the most vocal cat I've ever known, without being annoying about it. What I guess I mean by that is, it's not like the 'cat in heat' monotone meow. He's really expressive; different sounds for different needs. Anyway, he's my guy, and I love him dearly. 

*edit* Bonus points because he looks like 1. Toothless from 'How to Train Your Dragon' (acts like him, too!) and 2. the Gmork from 'The Neverending Story'.


----------



## Murmel (Nov 30, 2010)

synrgy said:


> Finally, I snapped a video of us scrapping when he was still pretty young.


I lol'd before I realised it said 'scrapping' and not 'crapping' 
A lot of nice kitteh's in the thread


----------



## Kidneythief (Nov 30, 2010)

Cats rule! ^^

Here are some random pics of kittens we had in the last 2 years. Every year we get kittens and then give them away for free to anyone who wants them. And we're pretty successful with that 

aaaaanyway

















The feeding


----------



## clouds (Nov 30, 2010)

sk3ks1s said:


> banjomikez
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! Cheers man.


----------



## RaceCar (Nov 30, 2010)

Demoniac said:


>



That is one gorgeous cat. He literally looks just like mine. I'll have to post a pic of mine later. His name's Amigo (although sometimes I call him Fernando). He is the perfect companion and follows me everywhere and is super friendly and relaxed. And my cat *LOVES* metal. Every time I am just lounging blaring After the Burial he comes downstairs and just lays right in front of the speaker all calm and relaxed, gently intaking his daily dose of metal with me.


----------



## soliloquy (Nov 30, 2010)

sk3ks1s: any idea what breed of cats that guy is? that guy looks beautiful!


----------



## sk3ks1s (Nov 30, 2010)

soliloquy said:


> sk3ks1s: any idea what breed of cats that guy is? that guy looks beautiful!


 
He's a Siamese/Himalayan (blue point) cross.
Full name:
Roscoe Pee Coletrane
DOB:
Feb 14, 2005.

P.S... new favourite thread of all time!!!


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 30, 2010)

synrgy said:


> He greets me at the door every time I come home, just like a dog. He plays fetch, just like a dog. He 'talks' to me almost constantly and is the most vocal cat I've ever known, without being annoying about it. What I guess I mean by that is, it's not like the 'cat in heat' monotone meow. He's really expressive; different sounds for different needs. Anyway, he's my guy, and I love him dearly.



That sounds EXACTLY like my black cat. I did some research before and found out that their traits come from the burmese breed (since domestic cats are their own breed basically). I love him to death and wish I had pics.


----------



## sk3ks1s (Nov 30, 2010)

Demoniac said:


>


 
Where are you shipping your cat?
Customs for that is gonna be a nightmare.


----------



## Inazone (Nov 30, 2010)

Both are cute as can be, but Luna (on the right) is as dumb as a brick. They were both rescues, but were borderline feral and were too scared of people to find them homes as kittens. Now that they're older, they're friendly and can has cheezburgerz.


----------



## Savindur-El (Dec 1, 2010)

John Locke Cat rules!​


----------



## EliNoPants (Dec 1, 2010)

this is my little lady Isis within the first day or two of coming home, she was found feral by some skater kids who took her back to the shop and fed her beer and pizza, and then my roomies played a show in the shop and offered to bring her to me, she's a total sweetheart with people, but hates anything else with 4 legs






here she is insisting on drinking the freshest water possible because she's a fucking primadonna





and here she is being adorably in the way while i'm trying to play games online


----------



## pink freud (Dec 1, 2010)

My most desired cat:






If only they didn't cost thousands of dollars...


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 1, 2010)

pink freud said:


> My most desired cat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Isn't that an Ocelot

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sAF8gMN9c0


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 1, 2010)

pink freud said:


> My most desired cat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



long cat is LONG!
is that supposed to be a house cat?


----------



## MFB (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm gonna go ahead and assume that's a Savannah Love Cat due to it's size and the confusion it's causing

Does anyone's cat REALLY like milk? I've had 6 cats since I was 7 (now 20), and NONE of them have EVER drank milk yet in almost every form of media - there's a cat drinking milk


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 1, 2010)

My cat Lilly tried to eat my spaghetti this evening. Luckily I intervened before she got to it.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Dec 1, 2010)

MFB said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and assume that's a Savannah Love Cat due to it's size and the confusion it's causing
> 
> Does anyone's cat REALLY like milk? I've had 6 cats since I was 7 (now 20), and NONE of them have EVER drank milk yet in almost every form of media - there's a cat drinking milk



Isnt that kind of like how in media mice are aways portrayed as loving cheese, yet here in the real world they cant even eat it at all?


----------



## bostjan (Dec 1, 2010)

My older cat loves milk, but he also eats just about anything- salads, french fries, oranges...

And I don't know about mice, but rats love cheese.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 1, 2010)

MFB said:


> I
> Does anyone's cat REALLY like milk? I've had 6 cats since I was 7 (now 20), and NONE of them have EVER drank milk yet in almost every form of media - there's a cat drinking milk




My cats love it, but they can't have it.

Milk = bad for kitties. They generally can't process the lactose properly (lactose intolerance) so it's really not a great thing for them to be having. EDIT: Although there are some special cat ones that are alright for them to have


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 1, 2010)

MFB said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and assume that's a Savannah Love Cat due to it's size and the confusion it's causing
> 
> Does anyone's cat REALLY like milk? I've had 6 cats since I was 7 (now 20), and NONE of them have EVER drank milk yet in almost every form of media - there's a cat drinking milk



as mentioned above, cow milk is not meant for kittens. 
back when i was a kid, i stupidly gave stray kittens cow milk.  unfortuneltly i always found em in HORRIBLE conditions and most didn't last longer than a day. not sure if the cow milk worsened the situation or not. 

thats 3 kitties


----------



## TimSE (Dec 1, 2010)

i wonder how long before the first Lolcat pic comes up ...


----------



## MFB (Dec 1, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> My cats love it, but they can't have it.
> 
> Milk = bad for kitties. They generally can't process the lactose properly (lactose intolerance) so it's really not a great thing for them to be having. EDIT: Although there are some special cat ones that are alright for them to have





soliloquy said:


> as mentioned above, cow milk is not meant for kittens.
> back when i was a kid, i stupidly gave stray kittens cow milk.  unfortuneltly i always found em in HORRIBLE conditions and most didn't last longer than a day. not sure if the cow milk worsened the situation or not.
> 
> thats 3 kitties



That raises even MORE questions then! Oy-vay!


----------



## pink freud (Dec 1, 2010)

That cat is indeed a Savannah.


----------



## Haunted Cereal (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 2, 2010)

I'll just leave this here;



> EXCERPTS FROM A DOG'S DIARY
> 
> 8:00 am - OH BOY! DOG FOOD! MY FAVORITE!
> 9:30 am - OH BOY! A CAR RIDE! MY FAVORITE!
> ...


----------



## Cabinet (Dec 2, 2010)

Cats are classy. My cat appreciates Vivaldi and my dog? He likes Brokencyde.
Stupid dog.


----------



## synrgy (Dec 2, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> That sounds EXACTLY like my black cat. I did some research before and found out that their traits come from the burmese breed (since domestic cats are their own breed basically). I love him to death and wish I had pics.



When you get a chance, look up 'Bombay' or 'American Bombay' cats. I'm pretty sure that's what mine is. (Will never have confirmation, as he was an adopted kitty as opposed to being purchased from some nutty breeder..)

Anyway, everything I've read on the breed pretty much reflects what we're talking about with the dog-like behavior and vocal expressiveness.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 2, 2010)

Cabinet said:


> Cats are classy. My cat appreciates Vivaldi and my dog? He likes Brokencyde.
> Stupid dog.



I don't want an animal that thinks he/she's better than me. I'll take a stupid dog that actually enjoys my company and obeys commands over a cat who's only interaction with me is to occasionally try to claw my eyes out.


----------



## Cabinet (Dec 2, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> I don't want an animal that thinks he/she's better than me. I'll take a stupid dog that actually enjoys my company and obeys commands over a cat who's only interaction with me is to occasionally try to claw my eyes out.


But...but...but....VIVALDI!


----------



## Uncle Remus (Dec 2, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> I don't want an animal that thinks he/she's better than me. I'll take a stupid dog that actually enjoys my company and obeys commands over a cat who's only interaction with me is to occasionally try to claw my eyes out.


 
Cat's are just beautiful creatures though


----------



## Kidneythief (Dec 2, 2010)

Cat Diary-------->WIN!


----------



## Psychobuddy (Dec 2, 2010)

here's my contribution. 

Not me just in case you were wondering.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 2, 2010)

synrgy said:


> When you get a chance, look up 'Bombay' or 'American Bombay' cats. I'm pretty sure that's what mine is. (Will never have confirmation, as he was an adopted kitty as opposed to being purchased from some nutty breeder..)
> 
> Anyway, everything I've read on the breed pretty much reflects what we're talking about with the dog-like behavior and vocal expressiveness.



Here's some stuff from the wiki for burmese.



> Burmese cats are known for being sociable and friendly with humans, as well as very intelligent. They are also very vocal, and often call to their owners.
> 
> Burmese are known as the 'clowns of the cat world' and maintain kitten interests and energy throughout their adulthood. They have a number of dog-like characteristics, often learning to play fetch and tag.
> 
> Burmese are vocal like the Siamese but have softer, sweeter meows. They are very affectionate and enjoy company, being a people oriented breed who form strong bonds with their owners and gravitate toward human activity. Burmese need a reasonable amount of human attention, are not as independent as other breeds and are not suited to being left alone for extended periods of time.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 2, 2010)

Psychobuddy said:


> here's my contribution.
> 
> Not me just in case you were wondering.




Apparently that's a pretty common kitten reflex. The missus was saying the other day htat they had a bunch of new born kittens in a while back and the vets were going nuts doing that to them


----------



## Cadavuh (Dec 2, 2010)

loled hard


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 3, 2010)

its so fluffy i'm gonna die!
ITS SO FLUFFY!!!!!


----------



## MFB (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh. My. God.



What kind of cat is that?


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 3, 2010)

MFB said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of cat is that?


if you're talking about the videos i posted, i think they are one of these:

ragdoll, or himalayan, or a Siamese, or a persian, or a mixture of any two or three of those


----------



## sk3ks1s (Dec 8, 2010)

MFB said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of cat is that?


 
Looks like a gold Persian.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 8, 2010)

Here's some of my lovely kitty


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 8, 2010)

Cabinet said:


> Cats are classy. My cat appreciates Vivaldi and my dog? He likes Brokencyde.
> Stupid dog.




Sounds like it's time to put Ol' Yeller down.  j/k


I wish I had a way to take some pics of my cat Princess. I'm not sure on the breed though. (I'm ignorant with these kinds of things)
I just know that she has the softest fur, she actually lets me pet her stomach (but not too much) and that she drools when I pet her. I joke with people saying she has down syndrome. 

She's very loving (almost clingy) now that she's older, but when she was a kitten, she would always try tripping me as I went up/down the stairs by attacking my ankles at random.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 4, 2011)

Camouflage Cat Surprise - KeepBusy.net


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 4, 2011)

These were taken closer to Christmas, when there was some old wrapping paper lying around.

Here's Basil:





This here is Molly, his mum.


----------



## Dvaienat (Mar 5, 2011)

My cat, Kenny, female, age 11 years. I also have a male cat, Timothy, also 11 yrs, although I have no photos of him.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Mar 5, 2011)

My Kitty 






Other kitty of mine  





My kitty reading





My kitty being a vampire.





My kitty being the cutest little fucker ever after getting his balls chopped off 





My other kitty being the cutest kitty ever. 











My other cat doing what my other cat does





Awww 





D'AWWW!!! 





I know there are a lot of pics.... I really fucking love my cats.





Cats eating....


----------



## Randy (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## spattergrind (Mar 5, 2011)

Cute cats guys...

I *really* want to get a Russian Blue.





Or a cat with blue eyes.

A russian blue + blue eyes = awesome!:


----------



## -42- (Mar 5, 2011)

Best. Thread. Ever.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Mar 5, 2011)

Dis mah kitty. His name is Twilight (we didn't name him -_- ). He's the most chill cat I've ever owned. Never meows, and when he does it's SO quiet it's barely audible. Our neighbours owned him and another cat that was primarily indoors. Twilight was outside a lot more, but they were still best pals. Then our neighbours won a house in a lottery (go figure) and they left with just the other cat so we had to take Twilight in. Now he's without his best friend :< but he's still amazing and gets lots of <3 from us and the family across the road. 

He's missing an ear because he's declawed (again, not our doing) and couldn't defend himself in a fight. He fights with his back claws, kinda. Also, sharp teeth. 










This guy WAS my sister's cat but she had to give him away because she can't have one at college. Also, she's terrible with finances, so yeah... I didn't like him too much. He was dumb, but cute. SO loud though, freakin' hell, it got really annoying. Johnny was his name. 









This last guy isn't really ours but always comes over to mooch food. He's a total asshole of a cat and shoves other cats out of the way for munchies. That's why he's so goddamn fat. He weighs 21 lbs or something stupid like that. TOTAL mooch, too. I always hold him back and let Twilight eat first, which he is less than a fan of 
His name is dumb, so I call him Cannonball, for relevant reasons.


----------



## ghostred7 (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## MetalGravy (Mar 5, 2011)

sadly, not mine


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 5, 2011)

I just wanted to say that there are few things, if any, more metal than a Panther.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 5, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I just wanted to say that there are few things, if any, more metal than a Panther.



have you seen apocalytpo?
it had the CUTEST jaguar kitten


----------



## caskettheclown (Mar 6, 2011)

I love this thread
The whole time i'm reading this thread i'm like 
"awwwwwwwwwww, dawwwwwwwww, awwwwwwww"




but I miss my cat.....
she ran off to die a few years ago.

Can't have another cat cause current girlfriend is allergic.

Anyone know anything about hairless cats?


----------



## Encephalon5 (Mar 6, 2011)

caskettheclown said:


> Can't have another cat cause current girlfriend is allergic.
> 
> Anyone know anything about hairless cats?



get an abyssinian. They're hypo allergenic.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abyssinian_(cat)


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 6, 2011)

I've got some major repressed GAS for felines... To bad I'm allergic to them .

I'm either getting a vaccine treatment going on in a couple months, or getting one of the above-suggested cats.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 6, 2011)

Alberto7 said:


> I've got some major repressed GAS for felines... To bad I'm allergic to them .
> 
> I'm either getting a vaccine treatment going on in a couple months, or getting one of the above-suggested cats.



any idea how long the vaccines last for?
i mean, is it a one time deal where you get it, and yu're good to go for the rest of your life allergy free? or do you have to get it periodically?


----------



## Encephalon5 (Mar 6, 2011)

*get an abyssinian. They're hypo allergenic.*


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 6, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> any idea how long the vaccines last for?
> i mean, is it a one time deal where you get it, and yu're good to go for the rest of your life allergy free? or do you have to get it periodically?



Nope, it's a rather new thing, and it isn't fully developed yet. If I remember correctly, I'd have to take one bimonthly for a long time, about 2 years, if I'm not wrong. And still it only has a success rate of 70%, or something around that. I don't remember the numbers exactly. I'll let you know once I go again to the doctor.

Then again, I think it's worth the try... I'm also allergic to dogs, so I REALLY want to get that done. I want a pet that I can empathize with and not get rashes all over me and respiratory difficulties in the process.



Encephalon5 said:


> *get an abyssinian. They're hypo allergenic.*



Yeah, I know, but it would be nice to have more choices.


----------



## caskettheclown (Mar 6, 2011)

i'll definitely look into that cat breed! Thank you


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 7, 2011)

the abyssinian look nice, but i rather get a persian/hyllian/persian/ragdoll mixture of some sort


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 12, 2011)

some different breed of cats here:
Art of Creativity: 05/19/10


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 27, 2011)

and apparently those cat allergy shots are 100% now...not sure how often you have to get em though...


----------



## Korngod (Jul 27, 2011)

This is my cat Karen, I named her after the cougar in Talladega Nights. She is just over 3 years old now. You can't really tell from these pictures except for the last one, but I have a suspicion that she could be part of the Ocicat breed. They are known for having primarily spots instead of stripes on their backs.






Laser Cat





They started their own band.












This was when she was about 3 months old I think.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Jul 27, 2011)

these are my first two cats,there is a third one which i dont have pics on my computer,that is 3 moths old.
anyway,the grey cat is Ginevra,the black and white one is Golia.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 27, 2011)

ghostred7 said:


>



That looks exactly like the first cat I remember having!

RIP Millie


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, and here are our two kittehs again, this time being box kittehs:


----------



## petereanima (Jul 27, 2011)

I herewith present you:

Amy (left) + Panthera (right).







dont mess with battlecat.





*facepalm*






HAIL!






weird sleeping positions ftw!

























I love them so much, words cannot even start to express...


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 27, 2011)

petereanima said:


>



These made my heart literally melt.


----------



## sk3ks1s (Jul 27, 2011)

Here are a couple more roommates...














I'll get some good shots of Roscoe to add later.


----------



## Nonservium (Jul 27, 2011)

Here's my lazy retard. His name is Bailey and thats an extra large bean bag. Fat cat is fat.






Here's my oldest cat, Sam. She has no teeth and has been known to gum people when provoked.


----------



## tjrlogan (Jul 27, 2011)

My bir...er....cat:






He likes to use random stuff around the house as pillows:


----------



## petereanima (Jul 27, 2011)

Nonservium said:


>



LIKE A BOSS!


----------



## Daiephir (Jul 27, 2011)

I have a cat, unfortunately I dont have any pictures of her.
Coo, feature that she has: positive camber on the rear legs


----------



## Murdstone (Jan 27, 2012)

Here are a few of my old man


----------



## Baelzebeard (Jan 28, 2012)

I've had cats in my life for 31 of my 33 years, so I love this thread.

My current kitties.

Brutus checking out the neighborhood.





Caesar and Cato snoozin






Cato hatin' on the papparazzi







And a big kittie at the zoo(Point Defiance Zoo in Tacoma)


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 30, 2012)

My first kitty, Cleo, which is loud as all holy hell but I love her anyway. She has an odd habit of licking her fur off though . She is also cross-eyed which is hilarious on its own, but it doesn't seem to affect her vision.










She is also a ninja kitteh...






This was taken a while back at my old house. She went missing for a few hours and when I went outside to look for her again I found her on the neighbour's roof . Wasn't the first time that has happened either.

Then there is my other cat, Holly, who would have no hope in climbing a roof. She was a stray and we got her a year after we got Cleo. The poor girl was so hungry that she ate a ton within the first week we got her and we thought she was pregnant, turned out she just has anxiety from when she was a stray and doesn't wanna be hungry.
















She is enormous but rather quiet, and she loves attention, so there is more to love .


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Faine (Mar 20, 2012)

My cat popo









Sexy cat MMM



My cat marco.


----------



## ExousRulez (Mar 20, 2012)

Damn I remember when I had like 12 cats in my house and they would annoy the shit out of my dog.

When the mother had her 2nd batch of kitties 3/4 of them all died from some horrible disease  and then 3 years later the two that made it disappeared. 

I currently have 4 cats, sonic-because she has the loudest meow of any cat in history, and the original cat meow meow  and sonics kittens orange kitty and black kitty. And yes I actually just named my cats after their colors. The black cat likes to torture my little dog by running around and rubbing against him and he freaks out then when the cat walks away he goes over to sniff his butt.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 21, 2012)

ExousRulez said:


> Damn I remember when I had like 12 cats in my house and they would annoy the shit out of my dog.
> 
> When the mother had her 2nd batch of kitties 3/4 of them all died from some horrible disease  and then 3 years later the two that made it disappeared.
> 
> I currently have 4 cats, sonic-because she has the loudest meow of any cat in history, and the original cat meow meow  and sonics kittens orange kitty and black kitty. And yes I actually just named my cats after their colors. The black cat likes to torture my little dog by running around and rubbing against him and he freaks out then when the cat walks away he goes over to sniff his butt.



pics or it didn't happen!
and i plan on naming my cat meow meow too! my future cat...that is if i'm not allergic to em


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 21, 2012)

ExousRulez said:


> Damn I remember when I had like 12 cats in my house and they would annoy the shit out of my dog.
> 
> When the mother had her 2nd batch of kitties 3/4 of them all died from some horrible disease  and then 3 years later the two that made it disappeared.
> 
> I currently have 4 cats, sonic-because she has the loudest meow of any cat in history, and the original cat meow meow  and sonics kittens orange kitty and black kitty. And yes I actually just named my cats after their colors. The black cat likes to torture my little dog by running around and rubbing against him and he freaks out then when the cat walks away he goesd over to sniff his butt.



My cat Cleo may be a contender for loudest cat of all time .


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 27, 2012)

I think that may just be the cutest gotdang thing I've ever seen.


----------



## pink freud (Apr 27, 2012)

That is like the _perfect_ amount of fluffiness for a kitten.


----------



## soliloquy (Oct 2, 2012)

what an awesome and inefficiently drinking cat!




on an unrelated topic, this is awesome!!!


----------



## AxeHappy (Oct 2, 2012)

My Kitties:





Thor (the Tabby) using Tyr (the calico) as a pillow! 





Freya, a cat the I rescued off the side of the road, driving home for Thanksgiving, many moons ago, relaxing in an ex's bra cup. 




Freya being an awesome Shoulder Kitty!





Freya using Mighty Odin as a pillow!





Tyr found when the yarn is kept!





Thor, using the Might Odin as a pillow.





Tyr and Thor being super cute!





Odin enveloping Thor after she finally managed to goad him into a fight!





Odin and Thor. Odin was a seriously huge cat. Thor is an above average sized cat and Odin Dwarfed her.





He overhung me on both sides. Huge Cat.





He was also the biggest, cutest, cuddliest suck ever. This is him hugging a former friend/room mates kitty.





Seriously huge.

That covers the kitties since my 2nd year of college. 

Thor: The only cat I still have. She is sitting on the widow sill right now. She's still a suck, but is getting old (7+ years) and doesn't like to play as much. More just sit beside you and get belly rubs.

Odin: Odin was my favourites cat ever. Adopted him when he was 3 years old. He was a monster and the nicest cat ever. It would literally take Thor like 30 minutes of annoying him to get him to fight her. And even though he was De-Clawed (Which is evil, and was done before I adopted him) he would soundly trounce her. De-clawed Paws like a boxer! Haha. 

An Ex gave him away whilst I was at work. Fucking Bitch.

Freya: Got Freya all super healthy and adopted her out to a friend. She was a suck, and I wish I had more pictures of her!

Tyr: Tyr was another adopted abused kitty (versus just Adopted like Thor). She has always been wary of humans but loves other cats. She is with my most recent ex (not quite 2 months now) as she bonded better with her. This Ex, is not a bitch and we're still on good terms so I will get to see Tyr still. Haha.

I have many more pictures, but I think that's enough for now!


----------



## Ayo7e (Oct 2, 2012)

I love cats but I only have dogs...


I met this guys the other day while walking to my home.




Honey por Ayo7e, en Flickr




Blackat por Ayo7e, en Flickr




Blues por Ayo7e, en Flickr


----------



## ASoC (Oct 2, 2012)

I miss having a cat  I don't have any pictures of my cat but he was a stray that we took in. I'd come home and there would be paw prints all over our fish tank, he watched TV with me, he was a cool cat 

I'm moving soon, and I want to get a cat once I'm all moved in. And I want the most metal housecat known to man  






The Maine Coon


----------



## BlacKat Guitars (Oct 9, 2012)

How come I didn't notice this thread yet??? I've rescued and found new homes for like 8 homeless cats, raised some kittens to finally end up with Ninja





Ninja is incredible because:
0. When she was a kitten, she got rescued seconds before being hit by a car. Three months before that I had an identical black female cat, that got hit by a car in same place. 
1. She is the inspiration for BlacKat Guitars and Ninja series.
2. She went with me to Germany when I worked at Warwick and she stood the 900 km trip in two ways without a problem.
3. She gave birth to 4 black kittens in Axe FX box.
4. She slept on Axe FX when I had it. Pod HD desktop is not comfy for her though . 
5. When my baby daughter is crying, Ninja instantly shows up to rescue her.

Worth noticing - all BlacKat series names are after my cats - Ninja, Tiger and Leon. 

Tom


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 9, 2012)

Ninja also tried to sneak her way to Belgium, and has authenticated at least 2 of my gigbags, prompting Jean to immediately seize control of one of them, which is now a cat hair mess. 

Speaking of Jean, here she is as a baby - almost lost an eye completely due to severe infection then:





Here's a fully grown, incredibly pampered princess:





This is Scott as a baby:





He's huge now, and as pampered as Jean is:





Still at the old place - they were some 4 months old here, and had initiated their very sacred tradition of chasing all recently washed bedsheets and claiming them as their own:


----------



## soliloquy (Oct 22, 2013)

i had to bring this thread back to life because caracal's are adorable!!!


----------



## jonajon91 (Oct 23, 2013)

Before I left for uni I was living with 7 cats. 6 +1 because my brother could not keep his in his flat at the time. Now the eldest has been put down. He was 18 like me so he had been around for as long as I can remember. I has sads now, but im looking forward to visiting my fluffies.


----------



## jonajon91 (Oct 23, 2013)

This fella on the right is sadly no longer with us 





Here are some of my pretties when they were smaller. Begin the photo-spam!


----------



## will_shred (Oct 23, 2013)

My girl right here. She is the weirdest, and most lovable cat I've ever met. Shes an attention whore, and will even give you gigantic hugs. However, she thinks shes a princess.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Oct 24, 2013)

I left this one with my parents when i joined the Army, when she was mine her name was Sheba, my parents re-named her Trouble


----------



## IntoEntropy (Oct 24, 2013)

posting! 
Jack:










Skippy:

















they use my guitars as beds


----------

